# Poppy



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

This is our Poppy, our seal mitted Raggie, who is just getting her winter coat....





































Our friends just sent me this latest photo of Poppy's daughter, Bella, who is 6 months old.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

Beautiful cat....lovely pics.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

aww she looks like Tinky  :thumbup1:


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

She's a stunner.
You must be very proud! 
xXx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

gorgeous big blue eyes, lovely cats,


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

ChinaBlue said:


> This is our Poppy, our seal mitted Raggie, who is just getting her winter coat....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh gorgeour colour and coat! I just love sealpoints, daughter is catching up too


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

awww gorgeous, she is so pretty ! love her blue eyes


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Aww I love her eyes and long ruff so adorable


----------



## tazzie4paws (Dec 19, 2008)

Like a little teddy bear - very cute.


----------



## Sasha75 (Dec 20, 2008)

Love the profile and contrast in colours. Lovely.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

stunning... Bella is beautifull too


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Lovely pictures.


----------

